# 2012 eco 6m shifter adjustment



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just recently there was a post on here about adjusting something. Not sure what it was though as I have an auto. I've included other threads to read about other issues and a possible fix though. I'll try and locate that post later.

[h=1]Cruze Manual Transmission (M32) Issues[/h]
[h=1]How-To: Change the Manual Transmission Fluid[/h]
[h=1]2011 Cruze ECO (man) shift/clutch issue?[/h]
[h=1]How-to: Replace shifter bushings (remove shifter & center console)[/h]
and apparently there is an adjustment, just no one actually spells it out to my knowledge so far

[h=1]Shifter Adjustment - Try it![/h]


----------

